# Going From Big Sur To Oregon



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be leaving big sur on 7/17 and hoping to hook up with oregon camper 7/23-7/26, We plan on going up the california coast and looking for some nice camp resorts to stay at. This part of the trip will be after spending a couple of weeks at national parks so full hookups, pool, beach etc are what we need. Any suggestions on campgrounds? Also if anyone wants to get together or will be along the upper Ca coast during that time we would be willing to meet up. Thanks


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We will be up in Oregon during that time as well. Not sure where we are staying.

--Greg


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Doug and Oregon camper were talking about a mini rally when we got our dates together a little better. I'm waiting for them to jump in with thier thoughts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe you can Rally up from Cal with Folsom_Five.

Mini Rally is great. What are you looking for? Dry...full hooups?

Beach?

Moutains?

Fishing?

Hiking?

Swimming?

High Desert?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We should check with folsom five, but we will be getting our share of hiking throughout the trip so my vote would be swimming and beach, but the dw may have some other ideas. Thanks for looking into this for us.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Just checked with DW... the plan right now is to stay around the Ashland area. I'm thinking that is further south than you wanted to be to meet up with Oregon_Camper.
We will be on the last leg of our 8 week road trip... I'm thinking I'm not going to be doing much hiking... but fishing would be nice and relaxing


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

fishing is always a good time


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike...any updates on your trip this summer?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mike...any updates on your trip this summer?


We will be skipping Oregon on this trip... we ended up adding the Tetons into the last part of the trip, so we will be heading straight back to NorCal from there.
Would have been great to meet up with other Outbacker's in Oregon... maybe next time?

--greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Mike...any updates on your trip this summer?


We will be skipping Oregon on this trip... we ended up adding the Tetons into the last part of the trip, so we will be heading straight back to NorCal from there.
Would have been great to meet up with other Outbacker's in Oregon... maybe next time?

--greg
[/quote]

That's too bad...but we'll be here for you in 2010...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i will send out the weekend dates later today. I do not have the schedule in front of me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> i will send out the weekend dates later today. I do not have the schedule in front of me.


great...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

ok, We are leaving Big Sur one 7/17 and heading North, We will arrive near u on either 7/23 or 7/24 for the weekend. We plan on heading to Glacier after that. 1. Anyplace that has swimming is great, ie ocean/pool/stream. Fishing is a bonus but not mandatory. Hookups are nice but not neccessary. I may be moving tt to a 27 rsds see another post. I should have a gen. Lets see if we can get some other oreganians to join us. Looking forward to meeting u all.

mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> ok, We are leaving Big Sur one 7/17 and heading North, We will arrive near u on either 7/23 or 7/24 for the weekend. We plan on heading to Glacier after that. 1. Anyplace that has swimming is great, ie ocean/pool/stream. Fishing is a bonus but not mandatory. Hookups are nice but not neccessary. I may be moving tt to a 27 rsds see another post. I should have a gen. Lets see if we can get some other oreganians to join us. Looking forward to meeting u all.
> 
> mike


Mike...we will be about 2hrs outside of Portland from the 23-27th. We found this spot while on our Fall PNW Rally. All dry...no hookups...ice caves...Geocaching...hiking...possible dirt biking.









Sites are given at check-in. We are in region "F6".

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/campg...rie-group.shtml


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Questions about the campground.

1. is there swimming, it looks like it might be, i googled the place and found a site garp? that said there might be swimming?
2. how far is it from mt. st. helens, looks like that might be fun to check out.

3. looks like we will book it soon. just trying to get some things filled out.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i am planning on booking this weekend. Anyone else may want to come this should be a good time. For that incredible burb (with QUADRASTEER) i was thinking u like Jack, is that correct!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Questions about the campground.
> 
> 1. is there swimming, it looks like it might be, i googled the place and found a site garp? that said there might be swimming?
> 2. how far is it from mt. st. helens, looks like that might be fun to check out.
> ...


We have never camped here...so it is all new to us. We drove by it once, but it was closed. I know there is creek that run through the campground, but I don't really think there is "swimming". There is another campground which is VERY small (tent only) that is on a small lake that the kids could swim in.

Mt St. Helens is a good 2.5hr drive from here. If you want to explore around Mt. St. Helens, I'd say you camp with use a few nights then head on up the road and camp closer. I know of some great locations up there! If your family is willing...there are some great caves to explore around that area as well (Google "Ape Caves")

Let me know...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> i am planning on booking this weekend. Anyone else may want to come this should be a good time. For that incredible burb (with QUADRASTEER) i was thinking u like Jack, is that correct!


Yea...Jack and I are really good friends...









But he likes to hang out with me *and* a buddy....if you know what I mean.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ok, We are leaving Big Sur one 7/17 and heading North, We will arrive near u on either 7/23 or 7/24 for the weekend. We plan on heading to Glacier after that. 1. Anyplace that has swimming is great, ie ocean/pool/stream. Fishing is a bonus but not mandatory. Hookups are nice but not neccessary. I may be moving tt to a 27 rsds see another post. I should have a gen. Lets see if we can get some other oreganians to join us. Looking forward to meeting u all.
> 
> mike


Mike...we will be about 2hrs outside of Portland from the 23-27th. We found this spot while on our Fall PNW Rally. All dry...no hookups...ice caves...Geocaching...hiking...possible dirt biking.









Sites are given at check-in. We are in region "F6".

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/campg...rie-group.shtml
[/quote]

Tried to book today and was unable to find region F6


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> ok, We are leaving Big Sur one 7/17 and heading North, We will arrive near u on either 7/23 or 7/24 for the weekend. We plan on heading to Glacier after that. 1. Anyplace that has swimming is great, ie ocean/pool/stream. Fishing is a bonus but not mandatory. Hookups are nice but not neccessary. I may be moving tt to a 27 rsds see another post. I should have a gen. Lets see if we can get some other oreganians to join us. Looking forward to meeting u all.
> 
> mike


Mike...we will be about 2hrs outside of Portland from the 23-27th. We found this spot while on our Fall PNW Rally. All dry...no hookups...ice caves...Geocaching...hiking...possible dirt biking.









Sites are given at check-in. We are in region "F6".

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/campg...rie-group.shtml
[/quote]

Tried to book today and was unable to find region F6
[/quote]

Try this site
http://www.reserveamerica.com/camping/map_...dex=CampingSpot


----------

